

RockYou exposed more than 32,000,000 passwords - sam_in_nyc
http://igigi.baywords.com/rockyou-com-exposed-more-than-32-millions-of-passwords-in-plaintext/

======
megamark16
_Bangs head against desk_ My favorite part is where they are storing your
credentials for other social networking apps (i.e. myspace) in plain text too.

